# Question for a pro



## 7partsonly (Nov 9, 2009)

I HAVE JUST DONE A RETOFIT . I PUT 98 COMFORT SEATS IN 2001 740I AND THE AIRBAG LIGHT ON THE DASH IS ON BEFORE THIS PROJECT THE LIGHT WOULD COME ON AFTER STARTUP AND THEN GO OFF. ALSO THE STERRING WHEEL IS ACTING UP I DONT KNOW IF IT HAS SOMETHING DO TO WITH THIS OR NOT , BUT IT MOVES UP AND DOWN BUT WILL NOT GO IN AND OUT. ANY IDEAS? ABOUT THE WHEEL>? ALSO I COULD USE THE WIRE DIGRAM ON THE SEAT. THANK YOU 
DAVE :dunno:


----------



## drivinfaster (Nov 24, 2007)

i'm lost by your post. do you mean that your srs (airbag) light would come on and then go off when you started the car *before* you put the seats in, and now that they are in, the light stays on?? 

-or-

the srs light was on before you put the seats in, and now the light comes on and goes off when you start the vehicle?? 

if it is the latter, then i'd say that is normal operation, don't worry about it. if it is the first one, then make sure that everything is plugged in (first), then get the code pulled. 

as for the steering wheel, do you mean up and down as in 'raise and lower', or 'up and down' as in it's lose and fells like it's going to fall off'?? the steering column should telescope (in and out), so it may be a faulty switch, or motor.

sorry to not give you a clear answer, but the more concise the question, the more likely it will be to get a proper answer. also, have you tried searching the archives?? i suggest 'telescopic steering column issues' to start. 

good luck.


df


----------



## 7partsonly (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks let me make it clear. The srs light comes on now and stays on now with the new seats in. With the old seats it does not stay on.( normal operation) i need the wire diagram. Thanks


dave


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

You might try searching thru here: http://www.e38.org/

If all of the connectors are plugged in and the ignition was not turned on while the seats were out it might be the passenger occupancy sensor. If someone kneeled in the seat it may have broken the sensor.


----------



## Daytona_BMW (Dec 31, 2008)

I think it has something to do with the seat belt tensioner in the new seat of yours "triggered if a collission is detected". At least that is one of the common problems with these cars.

Check this DIY


----------

